# Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

*Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Phablets waren ursprünglich mal als übergroße Smartphones zwischen Phone und Tablet definiert, mit einer Bildschirmgröße zwischen 5 und 7 Zoll ... ja. Wer nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, der wird bemerken, dass heutzutage so ziemlich alle neuen Smartphones in diese Größenordnung fallen. 

Jetzt kommt meine Frage ins Spiel. Mein derzeitiges 4,6 Zoll großes Smartphone haucht gerade sein Leben aus und ich suche nach einem Ersatz. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Modelle, die in Frage kommen, wirken aber im Vergleich dazu absolut riesig, weil sie alle weit über 5 Zoll groß und teilweise über 6 Zoll groß sind. Mein Favorit, wenn man von meinen Größensorgen absieht, kommt auf schlappe 6,3 Zoll (Redmi Note 7).

Aber macht es denn wirklich einen so großen Unterschied? Ich hab keine Gelegenheit, es persönlich zu testen, deswegen würde ich gern mal eure Meinung darüber hören, wie sich größere Smartphones im Alltag machen. Extragröße in der Hosentasche, Extragewicht in der Hosentasche,  Bedienung des großen Bildschirms. Wie groß sind eure Smartphones und wie kommt ihr damit zurecht? Würdet ihr ein schwachbrüstiges Einsteigersmartphone oder älteres Modell kaufen, nur um ein kleineres Format zu bekommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Persönliche Meinung: Alles über 5 Zoll ist Quatsch.
Blöderweise stehe ich mit der Meinung offenbar ziemlich alleine im Markt und das Angebot von schnellen kleinen Smartphones geht gegen Null - das XZ1 (/2) Compact von Sony war das letzte das ich kenne (und besitze).

Es mag Anwendungen geben wo große Bildschirme sinnvoll sind aber für mich, der das Ding zum telefonieren nutzt, vielleicht selten mal was schreiben oder maps fragen wo ich rüber latschen muss, also "Standardnutzung" sind die Vorteile von 6+ Zoll gegenüber 5 nur minimal, die Nachteile (passt nicht gut in Taschen, Großes Display und Auflösung frisst Akku usw.) aber groß.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Da ich viel auf meinem Smartphone organisiere, bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit 6+ Zoll. Es ist einfach übersichtlicher und wenn man mal unterwegs ein Video schaut, dann macht sich für mich der größere Bildschirm bezahlt. Aber ist alles Geschmackssache. Unter 6 Zoll würde ich keins mehr nehmen.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: Alles über 5 Zoll ist Quatsch.



Und das ist so pauschal auch eine ziemlich unsinnige Aussage.

Es kommt auf die Abmessungen des jeweiligen Gerätes an, die Zoll Angabe des Displays sagt kaum was aus.
Das Seitenverhältnis hat sich nunmal stark geändert. Von 16:9 bis teilweise zu 21:9, wobei um 19,5:9 wohl aktuell so das gängige ist.
Außerdem sind die Displayränder in den letzten Jahren extrem geschrumpft, ein 5,5" 16:9 Gerät von damals, ist größer als ein 6,1" 19,5:9 Gerät von heute.

Jeder der sein Smartphone halbwegs regelmäßig nutzt, freut sich über so viel Display wie möglich.
Nun muss jeder für sich selbst schauen, wie groß die Abmessungen seines Gerätes sein dürfen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Standardnutzung" sind die Vorteile von 6+ Zoll gegenüber 5 nur minimal



Das mag für dich gelten, ich nutze ein Huawei P30, dass ist vergleichweise kompakt, hat aber einen 90cm2 großen Bildschirm.
Das ist für mich persönlich der Sweetspot. Davor hatte ich ein Oneplus 3, das ging auch noch, war aber etwas zu sperrig.
Das neue P30 ist kompakter und hat den größeren Bildschirm.

Ein Bekannter hat ein Iphone 8 (60cm2 Screen), dass Display ist so klein, da kann man kaum was drauf erkennen (überspitzt formuliert).
Das macht im täglich Gebrauch einfach einen großen Unterschied und man braucht kein Tablet mitnehmen, wenn man morgens in der Bahn ein paar Artikel liest.


Letztlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie groß das Gerät sein darf.
Die reine Betrachtung der Displaydiagonale ist völlig sinnlos, da wenig Aussagekräftig.
Guck dir die Abmessungen an, kannst auch einfach mal auf einem Blatt die Maße aufzeichnen, oder gehst in einen Media Markt und nimmst mal ein ähnlich großes Gerät in die Hand.


----------



## SaPass (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Mir gefällt der Trend zu den riesengroßen Smartphones nicht. Leider hat man wenig Wahl. 

Ich möchte jedoch die immer größer werdenden Diagonalen etwas relativieren. Zum einen steigt auch das Screen-to-body ratio. Die Vorderseite eines modernen Smartphones besteht zu 90% aus Display, während das bei einem Galaxy S3 nur 66 % waren. Nur weil die Diagonale von 4,6 auf 6,3" (+ 37%) steigt, wächst das Gehäuse nicht um 37 %. Zum anderen haben Smartphonedisplays heute ein Seitenverhältnis von ca. 19:9 und nicht 16:9 wie früher. Dies bedeutet, dass bei gleicher Bildschirmfläche die Diagonale steigt. Oder anders gesagt: Moderne Smartphones sind vor allem länger (mehrere cm), ca. 5 mm breiter und sogar dünner als die alten. Im Übrigen finde ich diese Entwicklung sehr praktisch. Wenn die Tastatur aufklappt ist nicht gleich das ganze Display mit ihr belegt. 

Nun zu deinen Fragen:
Extragröße in der Hosentasche: Bei kurzen Sporthosen und kleineren Hosentaschen muss ich aufpassen, dass es im Sitzen nicht herausfällt. Dafür ist mein Smartphone zu lang. Hier sind kleinere Smartphones angenehmer.

 Bedienung des großen Bildschirms:
Mit zwei Händen ganz gut, einhändig geht nicht gut. Dafür ist das Smartphone auch zu schwer. Auf eine klobige Hülle habe ich verzichtet und nur einen Skin drum gepackt, damit es griffiger in der Hand liegt.

 Wie groß sind eure Smartphones und wie  kommt ihr damit zurecht? 
OnePlus 6: 6,28" und 155.7 x 75.4 x 7.8 mm bei einem Gewicht von 177 g. Ich komme gut damit zurecht. Das ist das beste Smartphone, dass ich je hatte. Das etwas größere Bild und die etwas größere Schrift, im Vergleich zu älteren und kleineren Smartphones, sind sehr angenehm. Es passt in die meisten Hosentaschen und stört nicht vom Gewicht.

Würdet ihr ein schwachbrüstiges  Einsteigersmartphone oder älteres Modell kaufen, nur um ein kleineres  Format zu bekommen?
Würde ich keinesfalls tun. Lieber ein modernes Smartphone mit Android 9, das im Idealfall auch noch das eine oder andere Softwareupdate und Sicherheitspatch in Zukunft bekommen wird.

Fazit: Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile eines großen Displays in Relation zu den gewachsenen Abmessungen. Ich wollte kein größeres Smartphone, finde es jetzt aber ganz gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Und das ist so pauschal auch eine ziemlich unsinnige Aussage.


Ich habe sie auch nicht pauschal genannt sondern erklärt.



Maqama schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Abmessungen des jeweiligen Gerätes an, die Zoll Angabe des Displays sagt kaum was aus.
> Das Seitenverhältnis hat sich nunmal stark geändert. Von 16:9 bis  teilweise zu 21:9, wobei um 19,5:9 wohl aktuell so das gängige ist.
> Außerdem sind die Displayränder in den letzten Jahren extrem  geschrumpft, ein 5,5" 16:9 Gerät von damals, ist größer als ein 6,1"  19,5:9 Gerät von heute.


Ob der Rand jetzt 1 oder 5 oder 10 mm ist ist belanglos. Von mir aus streioche oben Display und setze Gesamtgerätgröße bei den 5 Zoll. Macht keinen Unterschied.



Maqama schrieb:


> Jeder der sein Smartphone halbwegs regelmäßig nutzt, freut sich über so viel Display wie möglich.


Das halte ich für weit mehr pauschalisierten Quatsch als das, was du mir vorwirfst.




Maqama schrieb:


> Das mag für dich gelten


Genau deswegen beginnt mein Post mit "Persönliche Meinung". 




Maqama schrieb:


> Guck dir die Abmessungen an, kannst auch einfach mal auf einem Blatt die  Maße aufzeichnen, oder gehst in einen Media Markt und nimmst mal ein  ähnlich großes Gerät in die Hand.


Und was soll das bringen?

Meine Hauptkriterien für ein Smartphone sind es passt in meine Hemdtasche ohne rauszuschauen oder in die Hosentasche ohne zu stören. Bei normaler Nutzung die nichts mit stundenlang Videos schauen oder Spielen zu tun hat hält der Akku minimum 3 Tage. Das betriebssystem ist auf einem neuen Stand (beispielsweise Android9). Bei allen diesen Kriterien ist Größe, egal ob Display oder Gesamtgerät, kontraproduktiv.
Das Xperia XZ1 das ich habe erfüllt all das. Das XZ2 übrigens schon nicht mehr da man Akkulaufzeit gegen völlig unnütze höhere Displayauflösung eingetauscht hat und Praktikabilität gegen rumrutschendes/eierndes "rundes Design". Ich würde mir wenn meins stirbt stand heute wieder ein XZ1 kaufen.

Die kriterien sind in der breiten Masse völlig andere das ist mir bewusst und darauf reagiert der Markt - ich muss das aber nicht automatisch auch gut finden.


----------



## Schori (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

6" bei einem Verhältnis von 2:1.
Hatte schon größere in der Hand und die waren mir allesamt zu groß.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Mein letzter Absatz war eher auf den TE bezogen, der ja ein neues Smartphone sucht, nicht du.

Mit einem größeren Gerät, wird auch der Akku größer, da man einen größeren verbauen kann, daher wird ja nicht zwingend die Akkulaufzeit schlechter.

Letztlich auch unnötig darüber zu diskutieren, hat ja jeder andere Vorlieben.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die Dispaydiaginale eben nichts aussagt.
Und auch wenn es Dir vielleicht nichts bringt, soll es Leute geben die ihr Handy täglich nicht nur 10min in der Hand haben.
Und ich rede nicht von Gaming oder dem Spielen mit dem Handy, mache ich beides nicht.
Es ist einfach wesentlich angenehmer damit zu browsen oder sich pdf anzusehen usw. 

Mein P30 ist gerade einmal 2cm höher und 6,4mm breiter und 1,7mm flacher, von "Hosentasche zerstören" kann wohl kaum die Rede sein.
Dafür ist das Display mit 91cm^2 zu 58cm^2 deutlich größer, da es eben keinen Rand mehr hat.


----------



## Lexx (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Solange es zurückkommt, wenn man es in die Luft wirft...


----------



## claster17 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Meine derzeitige persönliche Grenze liegt bei 160mm Länge, da es sonst nicht mehr in die Phonebox im Auto passt. Die Breite sollte 80mm nicht übersteigen, da es sonst zu unhandlich für meine Hände wird.
Bezüglich Hosentaschen stört mich die Größe nicht, da ich nicht diese super engen Hosen trage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Mit einem größeren Gerät, wird auch der Akku größer, da man einen größeren verbauen kann, daher wird ja nicht zwingend die Akkulaufzeit schlechter.


Theoretisch ist das so, praktisch wird der Platz aber bis auf wenige Spezialmodelle bei denen Monsterakkus drin sind mit für mich völlig unnützem Kram vollgepackt wie die 3. Kameralinse, nem riesen 5G-Modul oder son Unfug.
Ich meine mein XZ1 hält bei meiner Nutzung (nicht besonders viel aber auch nicht gar nicht) 3-4 Tage durch, und zwar von Ladestand 90 bis 20% (weil ich >90 und <20 vermeide da der Akku länger halten soll). Ich kenne so gut wie kein großes Handy das ähnlich gut oder besser ist außer wie gesagt spezielle Power-Modelle oder irgendwelche Riesenteile mit >6 Zoll.

Der Markt bietet für mich leider nichts (mehr) an, so dass ich hoffe dass mein Teil da nochn paar jahre durchhält.


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ladestand 90 bis 20% (weil ich >90 und <20 vermeide da der Akku länger halten soll).



Ist das ne Binsenweisheit oder wirklich wahr? Weil ich hab mein Z3 Compact geladen, wann ich lustig war, meistens von 30-35% an und dann volle Kanne bis hoch auf 100%, und der Akku macht auch nach vier Jahren immernoch ziemlich gut mit. Ersetzen muss ich es, weil der Touchscreen seit zwei Jahren eine wachsende Macke hat und neuerdings beinahe vollkommen versagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ist das ne Binsenweisheit oder wirklich wahr?



Es kommt drauf an. 

Und zwar hauptsächlich darauf, für wie dämlich der Smartphonehersteller eine Kunden hält und wie er die Laderoutine entsprechend einstellt. Der Hintergrund ist einfach:
Li-Ionen Akkus verschleißen sehr schnell wenn sie sehr hohe oder sehr niedrige Ladestände haben und dann wenn große Ströme fließen (egal ob rein oder raus). Das ist technischer Fakt und den kennen natürlich auch die Hersteller.
Nun würde ein Standardnutzer, der sein handy immer über nacht ans Ladegerät hängt und entsprechend immer ewig lang auf 100% hält seinen Akku ziemlich schnell umbringen. Was macht der hersteller? Er definiert reale 90% als "100%" (bedeutet dein 3000 mAh-Akku hat eigentlich 3300 aber man lässt sie dich nicht benutzen weil du ihn damit kaputt machen würdest ). Genauso sind 0% nicht echte 0% weil der Akku dann wenn er in die Nähe kommt als tiefentladen spontan sterben würde.

Die 0-100% die dein telefon dir anzeigt sind also sowieso schon nur reale 10-90 oder 15-85 oder irgendsowas. Ich verstärke den Effekt nur manuell noch ein bisschen da ich nicht weiß wo der Hersteller die Grenzen gesetzt hat und ich als nerd da ein bisschen Bock drauf habe. 
Was das effektiv an Lebenszeit bringt weiß man immer erst hinterher - aber ein etwas schonender behandelter Akku der die ganz leer oder press voll ist und nie hohe (Ent-)Ladeströme sieht hält garantiert länger als einer, der jeden Tag von 5% auf 100% mit 20W Ladeleistung vollgeballert wird.


Bei elektrischen bauteilen die etwas teurer und komplizierter sind zeigt man das dem Nutzer übrigens an - wenn du dirn Tesla kaufst als beispiel sind angezeigte 100% tatsächliche 100% - der Wagen lädt aber ab Werk immer nur bis 80% und fordert eine Extra-Bestätigung von dir wenn er wirklich voll laden soll einfach weil Akkus das so gar nicht mögen.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das so, praktisch wird der Platz aber bis auf wenige Spezialmodelle bei denen Monsterakkus drin sind mit für mich völlig unnützem Kram vollgepackt wie die 3. Kameralinse, nem riesen 5G-Modul oder son Unfug.
> Ich meine mein XZ1 hält bei meiner Nutzung (nicht besonders viel aber auch nicht gar nicht) 3-4 Tage durch, und zwar von Ladestand 90 bis 20% (weil ich >90 und <20 vermeide da der Akku länger halten soll). Ich kenne so gut wie kein großes Handy das ähnlich gut oder besser ist außer wie gesagt spezielle Power-Modelle oder irgendwelche Riesenteile mit >6 Zoll.
> 
> Der Markt bietet für mich leider nichts (mehr) an, so dass ich hoffe dass mein Teil da nochn paar jahre durchhält.



Eine 3. Kameralise ist das Gegenteil von unnütz, aber das wäre eine neue Diskussion.

Letztlich hält jedes Gerät 3-4 Tage durch, wenn ma es wenig benutzt.
Denn bei geringer Nutzung ist das Display schließlich aus, daher ist es egal von 5" oder 7".
Da hängt es nur von der Software und der Effizienz des Chips ab.
Sprich dein Nutzungverhalten bekommt auch jedes andere halbwegs gute Gerät hin.
Das ist jetzt kein alleinstellungsmerkal, dass nur kleine Geräte schaffen.

Letztlich ist nur die Screen-On-Time aussagekräftig. Da komme ich über zwei Tage grob auf 8h inkl. Always-On-Display.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Eine 3. Kameralise ist das Gegenteil von unnütz, aber das wäre eine neue Diskussion.



Haste schon wieder das "für mich" überlesen? Ich besitze das handy jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren und habe damit gefühlt noch keine 10 Bilder oder Videos gemacht und die waren noch unnötig (denn die waren zu Hause fürn Marktplatz und sowas, die hätte ich auch mitter Digicam machen können). Für mich ist nicht nur die 3. Linse Quatsch sondern die ersten beiden auch. 
Ich meine ok gut ne Kamera am Smartphone kann praktisch sein. Ist ok dass das Standard ist. Aber wirklich BRAUCHEN tue ichs nicht.



Maqama schrieb:


> Letztlich hält jedes Gerät 3-4 Tage durch, wenn ma es wenig benutzt.
> Sprich dein Nutzungverhalten bekommt auch jedes andere halbwegs gute Gerät hin.
> Letztlich ist nur die Screen-On-Time aussagekräftig.


Ausnahmslos alle anderen Smartphones die ich verwendet habe schaffen maximal 2 Tage (beispielsweise das meiner Frau, istn neueres Huawei-Teil in der 6''-Region).
Einzige Ausnahme: Das Handy das ich vorher hatte. So mit Tasten und nicht smart. Das schaffte keine 2-3 Tage sondern 2-3 Wochen (4 als es neu war) und das fast 8 Jahre lang. DAS waren noch Akkulaufzeiten. 



Ich weiß ja dass es schwer zu verstehen ist dass es Leute gibt, die so ein Ding nur für ein paar Grundfunktionen brauchen, eine Display-On-Time von vielleicht 20-30 Minuten am Tag haben wenns hoch kommt und deswegen auch ein kleines Gerätchen wollen und den ganzen Blingblingkram nicht benutzen. Es kommt noch schlimmer - hätte mein Arbeitgeber mich nicht mehr oder weniger gezwungen ein Smartphone zu besitzen hätte ich bis heute keines. Der ganze Megahype um die Dinger ist an mir 10 Jahre lang ziemlich vorbei gegangen weil ich die Angewohnheit habe bei allem was ich kaufe zu fragen ob ichs wirklich brauche oder wenigstens wirklich will wenn schon nicht wirklich brauche. Und da war die Antwort bei Smartphones einfach 10 Jahre lang nein.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haste schon wieder das "für mich" überlesen? Ich besitze das handy jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren und habe damit gefühlt noch keine 10 Bilder oder Videos gemacht und die waren noch unnötig (denn die waren zu Hause fürn Marktplatz und sowas, die hätte ich auch mitter Digicam machen können). Für mich ist nicht nur die 3. Linse Quatsch sondern die ersten beiden auch.
> Ich meine ok gut ne Kamera am Smartphone kann praktisch sein. Ist ok dass das Standard ist. Aber wirklich BRAUCHEN tue ichs nicht.



So wie sich das liest, solltest du dir lieber ein Nokia 3310 kaufen, da hat keine unnütze Kamera, kein 5G und der Akku hält lange.
Du bist ja praktisch gegen jegliche "Neuerung" bzw. Verbesserung in aktuellen Geräten.


Wie sieht denn neue Nutzung des handys aus? Wie lange ist es in den 3-4 Tagen an (display).
Kann nämlich nicht wirklich sein, dass das kein anderes Gerät schaffen sollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Maqama schrieb:


> So wie sich das liest, solltest du dir lieber ein Nokia 3310 kaufen, da hat keine unnütze Kamera, kein 5G und der Akku hält lange.


Das Gerät würde 90% meiner Nutzung erfüllen, ja. Deswegen hatte ich bis Anfang 2018 auch genau so ein ähnliches.



Maqama schrieb:


> Du bist ja praktisch gegen jegliche "Neuerung" bzw. Verbesserung in aktuellen Geräten.


Das ist Quatsch. Ich unterscheide nur zwischen neuerungen die ich brauche und Neuerungen die ich nicht brauche. Und die letzten jahre ändern sich Smartphones im Wesentlichen nur noch dadurch dass sie noch mehr Zeug haben das ich halt nicht brauche. 
Es gab auch gute Entwicklungen - ich hab beispielsweise 200GB Speicher in dem Ding und brauch seitdem keinen USB-Stick mehr in der Tasche. Das ging vor einigen jahren noch nicht und war für mich ne sinnvolle Neuerung.
Extremst geil wäre jetzt noch wenn man ein Handy an USB anschließen könnte OHNE dass es sofort rumladen will sondern NUR zur Datenübertragung. Aber da will ich wohl zuviel. 



Maqama schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn neue Nutzung des handys aus? Wie lange ist es in den 3-4 Tagen an (display).


Wie schon gesagt ich schätze ne halbe Stunde am Tag, maximal ne Stunde. Auch bei meinem aktuellen ists zumindest laut Einstellungen/Anzeigen so, dass das Display weniger als 20% des Gesamtstromverbrauchs ausmacht - einfach weils fast nie an ist. Ich hab auch alles was ich sonst nicht nutze (abgesehen von WLAN) abgeschaltet, also kein Bluetooth usw. aktiv. Dann gehts mit ca. 20% Akkuverlust pro Tag.

Wenn ich dasselbe mit dem Huawei mache oder dem LG G6 meiner Mutter ist da locker das zwei bis dreifache an Akku weg pro Tag. Mit dem G6 haste gefühlt keine Chance jemals auf 4 tage zu kommen, selbst wenns 4 Tage nur in der Ecke liegt.


----------



## onlygaming (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Also mit meinem OnePlus 3T bin ich sehr zufrieden Ein OnePlus 7 Pro würde ich jedoch als Nachfolger durchaus in betracht ziehen und wäre mir nicht zu groß. Die Screen to Body Ratio nimmt da nochmals deutlich zu.

Habe das Handy seit Anfang 2017 und sehe bisher keinen Grund "aufzurüsten" bin immernoch top zufrieden. Werde wohl noch eine deutliche Weile bei dem Gerät bleiben. Mein S3 Neo war mir bereits nach weniger Monaten zu langsam/nicht ganz zufriedenstellend. Eine bessere Kamera wäre nett aber die kommt dann eben wenn ich mir ein neues Handy kaufe.


----------



## Maqama (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich schätze ne halbe Stunde am Tag, maximal ne Stunde. Auch bei meinem aktuellen ists zumindest laut Einstellungen/Anzeigen so, dass das Display weniger als 20% des Gesamtstromverbrauchs ausmacht - einfach weils fast nie an ist. Ich hab auch alles was ich sonst nicht nutze (abgesehen von WLAN) abgeschaltet, also kein Bluetooth usw. aktiv. Dann gehts mit ca. 20% Akkuverlust pro Tag.
> 
> Wenn ich dasselbe mit dem Huawei mache oder dem LG G6 meiner Mutter ist da locker das zwei bis dreifache an Akku weg pro Tag. Mit dem G6 haste gefühlt keine Chance jemals auf 4 tage zu kommen, selbst wenns 4 Tage nur in der Ecke liegt.



Na gut, das G6 mit seinem stromhungrigen 1440p LCD ist das kein Wunder.
Dazu die Software und der kleine Akku.
Welches Huawei du hast, keine ahnung.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass mein Huawei P30  bei 1h SOT über den Tag keine 20% Akku verbraucht.
Stromsparender 7nm Chip, 1080p OLED Display und 3650mAh Akku machen es möglich.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Nutze ein Samsung A5 (5,2") und würde jetzt nicht unbedingt weniger Display haben wollen.
Mehr allerdings auch nicht...

Nutze das schon ab und zu zum Beantworten von Mails oder für schnelle Käufe auf Amazon und als Jukebox (mit BT-Lautsprecher/Auto).

Natürlich liegt noch ein Nokia 6303 im Schrank, vermutlich ist der Akku noch halbvoll. 

Es ist schon extrem praktisch so einen Funktionsumfang nutzen zu können, wenn ich da an alte Zeiten denke. Allein mein Walkman hat 3x mal mehr Platz gebraucht und konnte sonst nix. Am besten noch nen Bleistift mitnehmen, falls sich wieder was verheddert, um den Fitz wieder aufzurollen. 

Heut packste ne 200GB SSD für 30€ ins Handy und nimmst einfach die komplette Musiksammlung mit... Ja ich weiß, man kann noch mehr Musik besitzen, aber...


----------



## Lotto (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Mein G5 ist 5 Zoll. Das ist für mich schon grenzwertig. Im sitzen unbequem (in der vorderen Jeanstasche, Mustang bzw. Levis Jeans ), fürs Fahrradfahren ebenso. Zusätzlich muss man dauernd Angst haben das das Teil rausfällt weil es in der Sitzposition auf dem Fahrrad schon 1cm rausguckt.
Auch in die Jackentaschen passt es gerade so eben. 0,5cm mehr und man würde den Reißverschluß nicht mehr zubekommen.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass es auf die Außenmaße ankommt, und auch auf die Seitenverhältnisse, aber ich hab noch kein 5,2 Zoll oder größer gesehen was da von den Abmessungen kleiner wär.
Hatte erst letztens auf Youtube ein Review zu nem 6 Zoll Smartphone gesehen, wo der Tester es als "kompakte Version" bezeichnet hat. Naja andere Zielgruppe anscheind. 

Ich seh auch öfter Leute die halten die ganez Zeit ihr Smartphone in der Hand und legen es dann irgendwo ab (d.h. stecken das gar nicht in die Tasche). Vorstadium zum Smartphone-Zombie...

Kenne aber auch Leute die ziehen Cargohosen an, da kannst du natürlich schon fast ein Tablet in den Taschen versenken. Solche Hosen muss man aber halt mögen.


----------



## Dremor (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Servus, ich besitze ebenfalls das G5. 
Hatte schon das erste, dritte und jetzt seit Release das 5er. 
Für mich ( eher kleinere Hände ) hat es die Perfekten Maße. Ich kann es gerade mit einer Hand bequem bedienen, was mir wichtig ist. 
In die Hosentasche passt es auch perfekt. 
Größer sollte das nächste auch nicht sein. 

Allerdings habe ich gerade vor 2 Wochen für meine Schwester mach einem.neuem geschaut und es gibt ja gefühlt eigentlich gar nichts mehr unter 6 Zoll.

Das lutscht echt hart. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: Alles über 5 Zoll ist Quatsch.
> Blöderweise stehe ich mit der Meinung offenbar ziemlich alleine im Markt und das Angebot von schnellen kleinen Smartphones geht gegen Null - das XZ1 (/2) Compact von Sony war das letzte das ich kenne (und besitze).
> 
> Es mag Anwendungen geben wo große Bildschirme sinnvoll sind aber für mich, der das Ding zum telefonieren nutzt, vielleicht selten mal was schreiben oder maps fragen wo ich rüber latschen muss, also "Standardnutzung" sind die Vorteile von 6+ Zoll gegenüber 5 nur minimal, die Nachteile (passt nicht gut in Taschen, Großes Display und Auflösung frisst Akku usw.) aber groß.



Das ist eben der Unterschied. Meins hat 6,4 Zoll und größer geht immer.
Es ist einfach besser, wenn man mal was schreibt, dass man nicht immer scrollen muss oder dass die Tastatur größer ist und man nicht so schnell vorbei tippt.
Oder wenn man sich was anschaut, ist ein großer Schirm einfach besser.
Und was hast du denn für Taschen, sodass ein Standard 6 Zoll Handy nicht passt?
Ansonsten einfach mal nach einer Männerhandtasche umschauen.


----------



## P2063 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

alles über 5" bzw 69mm breite kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich muss das Gerät mit einer Hand bedienen können, schließlich will ich nicht mit einem miniaturisierten Tablet rum laufen. Der Sinn hinter den neumodischen 18:9 Bildschirmformaten erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Hab aktuell das Pixel 2 und das ist mir eigentlich schon zu groß.


----------



## XT1024 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Mein _5"_ Gerät ist ~14x7 cm goß. Würde ich es bei einem Neukauf überhaupt merken, wenn es 1 cm höher und/oder 5mm breiter wär? Vermutlich nicht, trotzdem wünsche ich mir kein größeres.
Das wird ein Rattenschwanz, ich weiß, ich weiß. Jetzt 1 cm mehr, beim nächsten Mal 5 mm mehr und noch ein cm hier, ein cm da...



-> Ein Stück Pappe nehmen, entsprechend zuschneiden und ausprobieren, ob es überhaupt in die Hand und Tasche passt. 


---
Aber was ist das immer mit der Akkulaufzeit - bei nicht vorhandener Nutzung? Gibt es keinen Strom zu Hause?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Aber was ist das immer mit der Akkulaufzeit - bei nicht vorhandener Nutzung? Gibt es keinen Strom zu Hause?



Es gibt keine Lust dazu, dass der Akkuladestand des Handys im Hinterkopf verbleiben muss. Ich will mir nicht wenn ich mal 2 Tage auf Dienstreise muss Gedanken machen hab ich mein Ladekabel dabei, hält der Akku noch bis nach dem Abendessen beim Kunden wenn ich keine Zeit hatte ihn zu laden am Tag, wenn ich abends mal vergesse einzustecken hab ich den ganzen Tag darauf kein funktionierendes gerät und so weiter.

Natürlich ist das alles kein Problem und man kann das so machen und immer so einrichten dass es geht. Ich weigere mich nur standhaft dagegen dass die Industrie mir einbleuen will dass es normal ist sein Telefon jeden Tag aufladen zu müssen (der Trend geht zu mehrfach) und Ladegeräte (Trend: Powerbanks) mitführen zu müssen wenn man 2 Tage auf Achse ist. Ein "Smartes" Telefon hat in der Lage zu sein sich meinem Nutzerverhalten anzupassen - ich muss NICHT mein Verhalten/Plan/irgendwas an so ein Ding anpassen. 2-3x pro Woche laden muss schlichtweg reichen bei dem was ich brauche (und das tut es bei meinem Gerät ja auch).


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Erinnert mich an eine Unterhaltung letztens im Freundeskreis. Als Einer Stolz seine neue Applewatch präsentierte und die Laufzeit mit ca 4-5 Tagen angegeben hat. Ich bin schon genervt wenn, ich bei meiner die Knopfzelle in der Uhr nach 6 Jahren tauschen muss...

Ich glaube die nehmen diesen unbewussten Stress, den solche Geräte kurz vor Ende ihrer Akkulaufzeit haben gar nicht wahr, bzw. ist längst zum Teil des Alltags geworden. Kein großes Wunder das gleichzeitig die Belastbarkeit in anderen Bereichen sinkt.


----------



## Lotto (8. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Mein _5"_ Gerät ist ~14x7 cm goß. Würde ich es bei einem Neukauf überhaupt merken, wenn es 1 cm höher und/oder 5mm breiter wär? Vermutlich nicht, ....



Das kommt halt drauf an wie groß deine Taschen sind. Wenn eines mit 15,5cm länge gerade so bequem reinpasst kann es dauchaus sein, dass das Gerät mit 15,8cm beim sitzen ins Becken drückt.


----------



## repe (9. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Je nachdem  - beruflich habe ich immer kleine kompakte Smartphones (und früher Handys) bevorzugt, da ich mit denen nur telefonierte und ab und zu mal ein Mail las. Ein paar gute Fotos muss es machen können und ein gescheites Navi brauchts da (was vor einigen Jahren nicht Standard war). Da hatte ich mal ein Xperia Z3 Compact, und das war eines der besten Geräte, die ich je hatte. Ich Trottel wollte dann unbedingt ein neues. 

Privat ists mir eigentlich egal, da darfs ruhig größer auch sein, vor allem wegen Fotos anschauen oder Zeitungen/Artikel lesen. Klobig sollte es nicht werden. 

Nur so nebenbei...gibt es zurzeit überhaupt ordentliche Geräte < 5 " (Android)?


----------



## sam10k (21. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

die absolute schmerzgrenze ist eine länge von max. 150 mm und ein gewicht von max. 150 gramm.
weiters darf das smart phone keine glasrückseite haben.
alle anderen smart phones werden unabhängig vom preis, der leistung und qualität definitiv nicht von mir  gekauft.


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (21. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Mein Huawei P20 hat 5,8 das ist meine absolute Grenze.


----------



## Krautmausch (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Sitrep: Ich hab seit eineinhalb Wochen ein Redmi Note 7, und mein lieber Herr, ist das Ding ein großer Brocken.  Anruf entgegen nehmen oder Textnachricht beantworten geht noch mit einer Hand, aber ansonsten kann ich mich schon dabei beobachten, wie ich mir angewöhne, das Telefon mit zwei Händen zu bedienen. Ergonomisch sieht anders aus, aber ansonsten war das Preisleistungsverhältnis leider nicht zu toppen.

P.S.: MIUI macht echt keinen Spaß, und ich hab erst nach dem Kauf heraus gefunden, dass man sich mit zu vielen persönlichen Details bei Xiaomi anmelden und dann noch eine Wartezeit von teilweise mehreren Wochen absitzen muss, um sein Telefon rooten zu dürfen.


----------



## SaPass (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Das erstaunt mich etwas, da ich über MIUI recht viel Gutes in letzter Zeit gelesen habe. Viele Bedienungsprobleme lassen sich schon mit einem neuen Launcher lösen (Nova Launcher ist mein Favorit). Ansonsten kannst du ja LineageOS installieren - da gibt es zumindest ein inoffizielle Version, die mir aber sehr gut gewartet aussieht.


----------



## taks (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> P.S.: MIUI macht echt keinen Spaß, und ich hab erst nach dem Kauf heraus gefunden, dass man sich mit zu vielen persönlichen Details bei Xiaomi anmelden und dann noch eine Wartezeit von teilweise mehreren Wochen absitzen muss, um sein Telefon rooten zu dürfen.



Ja, MIUI hat in den letzten ~4 Jahren recht nachgegeben. Die haben zu viel Zeug reingepackt.
Drum ist es bei mir nach ~5 Jahren MIUI auch ein MI A1 mit Android One geworden ^^


----------



## Krautmausch (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Das erstaunt mich etwas, da ich über MIUI recht viel Gutes in letzter Zeit gelesen habe. Viele Bedienungsprobleme lassen sich schon mit einem neuen Launcher lösen (Nova Launcher ist mein Favorit). Ansonsten kannst du ja LineageOS installieren - da gibt es zumindest ein inoffizielle Version, die mir aber sehr gut gewartet aussieht.



Ich werd wohl nicht umher kommen, mich noch über Wege, MIUI ohne Rooten anzupassen, zu informieren. Launcher, wie auch immer. Hab schon ne App namens Hidden Settings installiert, um bestimmte Mi-Apps und Google-Apps komplett deaktivieren und aus dem Launcher entfernen zu können, weil da von Werk aus fast gar nichts ging.



taks schrieb:


> Ja, MIUI hat in den letzten ~4 Jahren recht nachgegeben. Die haben zu viel Zeug reingepackt.
> Drum ist es bei mir nach ~5 Jahren MIUI auch ein MI A1 mit Android One geworden ^^



Das A1 hatte ich auch im Blick, aber es hätte nur unwesentlich weniger als das Note 7 gekostet und halb so viel Leistung und ne schlechtere Kamera gehabt. Ist ja mittlerweile auch schon zwei Jahre alt, glaube ich.


----------



## Körschgen (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das so, praktisch wird der Platz aber bis auf wenige Spezialmodelle bei denen Monsterakkus drin sind mit für mich völlig unnützem Kram vollgepackt wie die 3. Kameralinse, nem riesen 5G-Modul oder son Unfug.





Nee das ist Quatsch, die größeren Modelle halten Stellenweise sogar länger durch als die kleineren, da der gewonnene Akkuplatz mehr ins Gewicht fällt, als das Display.

Tendenziell sind mir die Geräte aber auch zu groß, da es so deutlich ermüdender für die Hände und Finger ist, und ich habe schon große Hände.




> Ich weiß ja dass es schwer zu verstehen ist dass es Leute gibt, die so ein Ding nur für ein paar Grundfunktionen brauchen,



Damit bist aber DU die Ausnahme.
Davin ab gibt es wirklich massenhaft Geräte, die keinen Wert auf Kamera und co legen, günstig sind und kleinere Abmaße haben.
Schwierig sind die gut ausgestatteten Modelle in kleiner Form zu finden.


Für den "Standardkonsumenten" sind die großen Geräte aber super.

Der Standard ist nämlich nicht mehr Telefonieren (das mache ich deutlich am seltensten) und mal ne SMS sondern Medienkonsum, Zeitung lesen, Nachrichten schreiben, Fotos machen und anschauen und Videos schauen.

Die Wenigsten haben überhaupt noch einen PC im Besitz, da ist das Smartphone der Laptop Ersatz.


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Solange es bequem in die Hosentasche passt, ist es für mich ok. Aktuell habe ich ein Pixel 3XL. Aber so in dem Bereich ist dann auch Ende.


----------



## aloha84 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Smartphone - wie groß ist zu groß?*

Der Tochter meiner Lebensgefährtin haben wir jetzt ein Xiaomi mi9 SE gekauft.
Das ist von der Größe ideal, 5,97" --> aber von den Abmessungen schmaler und kürzer als mein mi A1 mit 5,5".
Ist vertrete aber immer noch den Standpunkt, dass sich endlich mal ein Hersteller trauen sollte ein rahmenloses 5,0" Handy rauszubringen.
Am besten mit ausfahrbarer Frontcam wie das mi9 T, aber "nur" mit 5" inkl. High-End Hardware. (SD 855, 6-8GB Ram, 256GB Speicher)
Gerade z.B.: iphone SE Besitzer würden Schlange stehen. 

Zu Miui --> ich habe das mi9 se nur kurz testen können, jetzt am we richte ich es komplett ein.
Also JA mein Android One ist mir lieber, weil es sehr "schlank" ist.
Aber das Miui ist von der Geschwindigkeit ebenfalls top, lediglich die Vielzahl an Einstellungen erschlägt einen Anfangs......vielleicht auch nicht die Vielzahl, sondern einfach das "wo stelle ich was ein".


----------

